# Download und Internet bricht reproduzierbar bei Download zusammen



## AltissimaRatio (2. Oktober 2015)

Hallo an alle Hilfbereiten 

ich habe da ein nerviges Problem. Es ist so das ich von Unitymedia eine 200er KabelLeitung habe die eigentlich funktioniert wie sie soll, Speedtest zeigen an das ich die vollen ~25 Mbyte/s in der Sec erreiche. Auch wenn ich mit der PS4 irgendwas runterlade geht es ratzfatz. 

ABER:

Jedesmal wenn der Client von War Thunder oder World of Tanks und jetzt auch bei der Armored Warefare beta einen Patch runterläd schmiert das ganze Internet ab! Da installiert man auch einen Client der dann das Spiel saugt. Und wie bei den anderen 2 auch der download fängt an bei hohen geschwindigkeiten aber nur für ein paar Sekunden und dann kommt unten rechts bei Netzwerk das Ausrufezeichen und der Download kackt ab, also er verringert sich  schrittweise bis es nur noch Bytes runterläd und dann gar nichts mehr. 

Und jedesmal wenn das passiert ist auch das ganze Internet und Telefon weg. Und dann dauert es immer bis das Modem die Verbindung wieder aufgebaut hat und manchmal muss ich es selber reseten. Schneller als 5Minuten geht es aber nie. 

Das komische ist das dieses Problem nur bei den genannten Spielen auftritt. Lade ich eigenständig irgendwas runter ist alles gut, oder der Blizzard Client, der macht gar keine Probleme wenn er Patches runterläd. 

Angeschlossen an das Kabelmodem hab ich noch einen Netgear Router N300 der aber nichts durchschleift sondern separat als Sackgase dranhängt und bei mir das Wlan übernimmt, damit gibts aber  keine Probleme.

Als eben das Internet wieder abgeschmiert ist war ich parallel noch mit der PS4 im Netz , die hat die Demo zur Unchartet Nathan Drake Collection runtergeladen. Brach logischerweise auch ab aber als das I net wieder funzte und ichden PS4 Download  wiederstarten wollte kam die Fehlermeldung das kein DNS Server eingestellt seih. Also das krieg ich schon wieder hin ich erwähne das blos weil es vieleicht wichtig sein könnte dacht ich..

Es ist auch so das deswegen schon mal ein Techniker da war der hat mit einem Gerät die Leitung vermessen und hat gesagt das Frequenzband im hinteren Bereich stark abfällt (schlechte Qualität), und das würde nicht unbedingt zur Verlangsamung  der Leitung führen (bei mir auch kein Problem) sondern sie eher anfällig für Störungen machen. Der Techniker sagte mir auch das Ubee Modem eigentlich gut ist da es bei Störungen selbständig die Frequenzbänder wechselt um das Internet am Laufen zu halten, was bei mir aber nicht geht da die für diesen Fall vorgesehen Kanäle im hinteren Frequenzband liegen, und die sind bei mir schlecht. 

Die beste Lösung dafür laut Techniker wäre die Erde über dem Kabel (nach genauer Ortung der Stelle durch Messung) aufzubudeln und dort die Stelle (wahrscheinlich eine schlechte Kabelkreuzung) ausbessern. Er machte mir aber keine Hoffnung das Unitymedia die 5000€ nur wegen mir bezahlt.

Aber nach langer Rede wollte ich eigentlich wissen ob jemand eine Software\Tool\ Einstellung kennt mit der man dieses Frequenzproblem umgeht. Es muss so sein das die Downloads dieser drei Clients aus irgendeinem Grund genau in diesen Frequenzbereich feuern und ihn jedesmal zusammenbrechen lassen. 

Hat einer Erfahrung mit so einem Problem oder kennt sich generell mit Internetleitungen aus??

Danke schon mal


----------



## Research (3. Oktober 2015)

Ich vermute der Upload ist schuld.

Die nutzen p2p für die Games.

Mal n Ubuntu per torrent runterladen.


----------



## OberstFleischer (3. Oktober 2015)

> Aber nach langer Rede wollte ich eigentlich wissen ob jemand eine Software\Tool\ Einstellung kennt mit der man dieses Frequenzproblem umgeht. Es muss so sein das die Downloads dieser drei Clients aus irgendeinem Grund genau in diesen Frequenzbereich feuern und ihn jedesmal zusammenbrechen lassen.


Es exsistiert keine SW. Der Grund für deine instabile Leitung ist schlicht und einfach eine defektes Kabel, so wie der "Techniker" es auch vermutete!!! 
Geschwindigkeit runter regeln bringt da auch schon oft was von UNITYMEDIAS Seite aus...

Edit: 
Eine PS4 reizt den Downstream nie aus. Darum hängt sich deine Leitung auch erst mit einem Downloadmanager, wie z.B. mit MyPony auf.
Bei mir ginge 100/10, aber durch die schlechte Leitung (VDSL) geht brutto nur 70/10 u. Netto 59,5 Down und 6,7 Up mit
einer Störabstandsmarge von 7dB und 6dB.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (4. Oktober 2015)

@ Research: was meinst du mit Ubuntu? Das Betriebssystem ? 

@ OberstFleischer: Ich glaube eher die Server des PSn lassen keine so schnellen Einzelverbindungen zu. Ich habe ja ne 200 Mbit Leitung also ~ 25Mb\s. Und ich habe vor kurzem das ps plus Angebot genutzt und das neueste UFC und Assassins Creed Black Flag für 26€ zusammen gekauft und habe es am gleichen Abend noch beides runtergeladen. Und da waren erstmal 7-8 einzelverbindungen für beide Spiele in der Downloadsektion im PS4 Menü. Es gab ja diverse Patches, Dlcs usw die hat es alle runtergeladen. die Mb\s waren alles zusammen immer so 23\24  also fast die gesamte Bandbreite. 

Und die Leitung hat gehalten. Überhaupt hab ich wie ich schon geschrieben hab KEINERLEI Probleme mit meiner Leitung und sie erreicht auch bei Speedtests immer ihr Maximum.. Nur bei den mistigen drei Spiele Clients, da macht es winke winke...


----------



## Research (4. Oktober 2015)

Ja, oder ein anderes Linux.
Oder was mit hoher Bandbreite.

Unlizensierte Animes gehen auch. (Waffenstillstand Rechteinahber - Subgruppen)


----------



## AltissimaRatio (4. Oktober 2015)

achso du meinst ich soll blos irgendwas großes über per to per runterladen und gucken obs dann auch abschmiert? Ok ich probiers mal..


----------



## Research (5. Oktober 2015)

Jup, der Upload ist es der das killen müsste.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (5. Oktober 2015)

Hi Research - ich hab jetzt mal ein Ubuntu über bittorrent runtergeladen, hatte im Schnitt 11Mb\s der Upload war nur maximal 25kb\s. Ging aber alles, ist nichts abgeschmiert..


----------



## Research (5. Oktober 2015)

Dauerhaft hohen Upload versuchen zu erzeugen.

Hasst du Dropbox?


----------



## AltissimaRatio (5. Oktober 2015)

ne momentan noch nicht. Aber angenommen ich schaffe es einen ausreichend hohen Upload zu erzeugen das mein Internet abschmiert. Was tue ich dann dagegen?


----------



## OberstFleischer (6. Oktober 2015)

Besorg dir eine Fritzbox von Unitymedia.
Denn bei ihr kann man die Performance zugunsten der Stabilität begrenzen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder:
Gibt es seitens Unitymedia Clientprofile mit einem niedrigerem Upload?


----------



## TessaKavanagh (6. Oktober 2015)

Notfalls kannst du softwareseitig auf deinem PC auch einfach Up und Downstream begrenzen wenn du es nicht über den Router einstellen kannst.


----------



## Goldini50 (6. Oktober 2015)

Wenns nur Warthunder und (So ziemlich alle Spiele von Wargaming ) betrifft könnte es daran liegen das du dort standartmäßig über torrent downloaden tust, ein Haken bei "Force HTTP" sollte Abhilfe schaffen . Wenn das auch nicht funktionieren sollte, kannst du auch versuchen Warthunder z.b. nicht über den ihren Launcher runter zuladen sondern Manuell, die haben auf ihrer Seite eine Anleitung dafür ... Ob das allerdings auch WoT anbietet weiß ich nicht.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (6. Oktober 2015)

hi Research, danke für deine Hilfe soweit aber ich hab rausbekommen was los ist .. Alter Verwalter.. Also es ist wohl so das das Ubee Modem was man mit diesem 3play Kabel Vertrag bekommt Pflicht ist! Also man kann nicht einfach ein anderes Kabelmodem kaufen. Also kann man schon aber Kabel BW schaltet keine anderen Geräte frei.

Das Problem ist nun das eben dieses Modem extrem anfällig für zuviele parallele Verbindungen ist. Das Inet ist voll von Beschwerden über verzweifelte Torrentuser.. Da hattest du also recht gehabt. Der client von Armored Warfare Beta bietet zwar die Möglichkeit die verbindungen zu begrenzen, aber weniger wie 30 lassen sich nicht einstellen bzw springen immer wieder zurück auf 30...  Darüberhinaus das Modem bietet es gar nicht die volle Funktionalität da Kabel BW irgendwie per Treiber das Menü beschneidet. Man hat dann das DS lite menü und fast alle Optionen sind dann gar nicht mehr sichtbar.
Also Port Fowarding usw..  

Das bedeutet aber auch das ich das wohl vergessen kann solange ich nicht den Vertrag wechsle. Ich finde das irgendwie krass das man gezwungen wird ein Gerät zu nutzen das Modem und Router in sich vereint, Grundlegende Routereinstellungen aber gelockt sind und noch dazu  bekanntermaßen Fehlerbehaftet ist was parallele Verbindungen angeht...

Naja, danke trotzdem an euch fürs mitdenken


----------



## Research (6. Oktober 2015)

Dann: Auf Beschweren.
Du kannst dein INet nicht ordentlich Nutzen.
Die Diagnose ist eventuell sogar falsch. (Techniker)

Bitte darum das zu testen.
Sonst kannst du als Kunde den Preis reduzieren. Ist etwas tricky, wegen u.A: Zeit für Nachbesserunge/Nacherfüllung etc. Aber das habe ich bei meinen UMTS-Verträgen auch immer mit Gutschrift geklärt.


----------



## AltissimaRatio (6. Oktober 2015)

OberstFleischer schrieb:


> Besorg dir eine Fritzbox von Unitymedia.
> Denn bei ihr kann man die Performance zugunsten der Stabilität begrenzen:
> 
> 
> ...



Leider geht das nicht da die gar keine anderen Modems freischalten. Aus Prinzip. Ein Kabelmodem muss ja sobald man es aufgebaut hat ja noch die Vertragsdaten und anderen technischen Schnick Schnack von Unitymedias Seite aufgespielt bekommen - ohne das ist das Modem so wie ein Ziegelstein mit Koaxialeingang  . Es gibt keinen Weg das zu umgehen.. Das I net ist voll von Leuten die deswegen mit Kabel BW gestritten haben und bei keinem haben sie eingelenkt.


----------



## OberstFleischer (7. Oktober 2015)

Ist Kabel BW denn nun nicht Unitymedia ?


> Aus Kabel BW wird Unitymedia
> 
> Das Wichtigste vorab:
> 
> ...






> *
> Kann ich kostenlos auf andere Produkte umstellen?
> 
> 
> Sie können jederzeit auf ein höherwertiges Produkt umsteigen. *Die Mindestvertragslaufzeit beträgt in diesem Fall 24 Monate. Durch die Umstellung können zusätzliche Kosten entstehen. Bitte schauen Sie dazu in unsere AGBs und Preislisten, oder wenden Sie sich an unseren Kundenservice – wir beraten Sie gerne.


=Fritzbox bestellen... Oder sehe ich das falsch?
Die bieten das doch an???= https://www5.unitymedia.de/privatkunden/telefon/festnetz-optionen/komfort-option/
Oder den Vertrag umschreiben lassen...

Hotline

Sie kommen aus
NRW / Hessen

Für Kunden: 0221 / 466 190 81

Für Interessenten: 0221 / 466 190 80

Sie kommen aus
Baden-Württemberg

Für Kunden: 0711 / 548 880 33

Für Interessenten: 0711 / 548 880 32


----------



## AltissimaRatio (7. Oktober 2015)

Hi,
also ich dacht eigentlich das das Nubee Modem an meinen Vertrag gekoppelt ist. Also mit dem 3play Kabel nur dieses Modem.  Die Nummern kenn ich schon alle auswendig aus dem Fiasko nach dem Umzug.. das war der blanke Horror. Aber ich werd da doch mal anrufen, vieleicht krieg ich ja diese Fitzbox.. 
@ TessaKavanagh wie kann man das machen mit der Software Lösung zur Begrenzung der Einzelverbindungen?

Alles in allem kann ich über die Geschwindigkeit aber überhaupt nicht klagen. Grad hat es durchweg mit 17mb\s den Battlefront Beta Preload aus dem Netz geluscht.  Waren glaub so 7Minuten bis es da war, lol.


----------

